# Dressed Up Torque and Faux Antique Ammo



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Pseudo tapered tubes, Warrior pouch, 3/8 steel shot (faux antiqued w/ forced patina, wood ash and Rustoleum coating), paracord wrap, jute wrist sling, skull beads, and Ceylon tea ammo crate.

Accurate and fun.

(Faux) Ammo so rare that it is shipped in a small tea crate from Andrapradesh, India.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s a nice wrap. Looking good


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you! It shoots better w/ the wrap. The Warrior pouch really takes it to the next level. Highly recommended.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tea chest is also very cool.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I pity the faux that mess with Blue Raja.

That is a tight wrap, friend. Is that a spider weave?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

MakoPat said:


> I pity the faux that mess with Blue Raja.
> 
> That is a tight wrap, friend. Is that a spider weave?


Cobra knot, aka Solomon Bar or Portuguese Sinnett. Before joining the elite crime fighting cadre, I was an apprentice hippie, to wit:

http://www.madebyhippies.com/hemp/howtotiehempjewelry.html


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Blue Raja said:


> Pseudo tapered tubes, Warrior pouch, 3/8 steel shot (faux antiqued w/ forced patina, wood ash and Rustoleum coating), paracord wrap, jute wrist sling, skull beads, and Ceylon tea ammo crate.
> 
> Accurate and fun.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!! I love the faux antique ammo and the box . . . and the bling of the rest.


----------



## TexasaMo86 (May 30, 2019)

Very cool setup.. I just purchased 2 torque for my wife and I. I'll have to grab some paracord now!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

TexasaMo86 said:


> Very cool setup.. I just purchased 2 torque for my wife and I. I'll have to grab some paracord now!


Thanks! The paracord wrap makes for an excellent grip.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

MakoPat said:


> I pity the faux that mess with Blue Raja.
> 
> That is a tight wrap, friend. Is that a spider weave?


Now all they need is a Fork. Then will remind me of Mystery Men.

But good looking catty. Does the ammo shoot well Blue Raja? (mainly stay true, not fly all over during longer distances)


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

dogcatchersito said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > I pity the faux that mess with Blue Raja.
> ...


Well Dogcatchersito - we certainly weren't expecting to see you again so.... spoon!

Mako Pat was kind enough to include an official Blue Raja fork in a give-away that I was lucky enough to win. Of course, Dr. Heller grabbed it before I could even try it and made a prototype spork (or possibly a froon, really depends on which end is up when you throw it). I was somewhat upset, because Mako Pat's fork was so nicely balanced and had some rather elegant scrollwork. But, Dr. Heller's spork (froon?) shows a lot of potential.

As for my infamous faux antiqued ammo, I find that it shoots true. However, I mostly use it in the basement at short distances. The bounce outs seem more controllable than the shiny ammo. At this point, most the the wood ash and Rustoleum has worn off, leaving a lovely patina. In the future, I will simply force the patina with mustard and water, and skip spraying with Rustoleum and rolling them about in wood ash.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

Blue Raja said:


> dogcatchersito said:
> 
> 
> > MakoPat said:
> ...


Best response in the history of everything. Someone who enjoyed the Movie as much as I did. I got every reference. lolz I'm over here dying.

If you use Salt + Vineger + Mustard will take the shine off and give it some coarse feel. as well as should give it that Patina.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Mystery Men is a classic! Fantastic cast, great satire. We have often wondered if it is long form improv.

I will try the salt, vinegar, mustard - if I don't like what it does to steel shot, I can spread it on my fish and chips!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

When the the morning star appears in the eastern sky before the moon drops behind the mountains, ammo made from the dung of the one eyed moose will always fly true to center of it's intended target.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Pete said:


> When the the morning star appears in the eastern sky before the moon drops behind the mountains, ammo made from the dung of the one eyed moose will always fly true to center of it's intended target.


Sounds like something The Ancient One taught Dr. Strange. I thought he used yak dung for ammo.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Just some vinegar and water will produce a nice patina. I've tried it personally, but I discovered that I prefer my steel shiny....


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Blue Raja said:


> Grandpa Pete said:
> 
> 
> > When the the morning star appears in the eastern sky before the moon drops behind the mountains, ammo made from the dung of the one eyed moose will always fly true to center of it's intended target.
> ...


Nine is the Colorado version of the story.


----------

